# Punchdown Block Removal?



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Gus when you signed up for forum did you read the part about for professionals only and not for DYI questions?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Gus when you signed up for forum did you read the part about for professionals only and not for DYI questions?


I say let him speak, he's from Wisconsin. He may have brought enough cheese for the whole class. I have crackers and mustard ready to go!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

He does know what a punchdown block is.....he is asking about communication and not electrical....I'm for answering his questions.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> He does know what a punchdown block is.....he is asking about communication and not electrical....I'm for answering his questions.


 


Dude, you're soft. This guy ignored the forum rules(or thought they didn't apply to him),,,just like all the other DIY hacks who are too cheap to hire a professional.

Just cuz it's LV doesn't deserve any special treatment. 
To the op,,,hire a professional.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Gus_19 said:


> My home was built a couple years ago and the electrician installed a 66B punchdown block. I'm currently in the process of finishing off my lower level and am starting to connect all coax, speaker, camera wires to an enclosure. What I'm somewhat confused about is the phone connection into the enclosure. I would like to remove the punchdown block and have something more versatile making it easier for me to either switch the wiring to allow a wired ethernet connection in the bedrooms or testing the connection. I currently only need one phone line connected in the standard RJ11 jack configuration as the rest of the phones work off the base unit. Someone talked to me about a patch panel? Would that be something to consider? Could anyone give me a brief rundown on how to use the patch panel? I've tried looking at "how-to's" on the web and haven't found anything quite useful yet.


Send me a private message. I can assist you.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Send me a private message. I can assist you.


 


Why don't you start a DIY hotline and give away more free advise. Have you read MD's signature??


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Dude, you're soft. This guy ignored the forum rules(or thought they didn't apply to him),,,just like all the other DIY hacks who are too cheap to hire a professional.
> 
> Just cuz it's LV doesn't deserve any special treatment.
> To the op,,,hire a professional.




Yea I went to Wed night church ....was in a generous mood......but not so generous I answered his question....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I say let him speak, he's from Wisconsin. He may have brought enough cheese for the whole class. I have crackers and mustard ready to go!



Any wine? I'm not having cheese & crackers without wine.

Has anyone checked his profile? "Hobbyist".


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> He does know what a punchdown block is.....he is asking about communication and not electrical....I'm for answering his questions.


Wat u talkn bout jwjrw?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Wat u talkn bout jwjrw?




IDK.....I'm just not feeling like my usual a**hole self I guess......maybe that sucky sucky she gave me did help.....:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> IDK.....I'm just not feeling like my usual a**hole self I guess......maybe that sucky sucky she gave me did help.....:laughing:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

